# N+2 :)



## jamin100 (11 Aug 2013)

Managed to pick up 2 new bikes and a child seat today.

Brought a men's and ladies dawes xc 1.2.
They needed a bit of tlc but for what we need them for they will more than do the job.

Paid £150 for the lot (including seat)


----------



## Mattonsea (11 Aug 2013)

Bargain


----------



## fossyant (11 Aug 2013)

Like it.

Just get some end plugs on those bars - just 'in case' ! You don't want a tube shaped hole in your body..


----------



## J1780 (11 Aug 2013)

Well done....bargain there for that money. I'm actually in the process of buying two bikes and something for the two kids. We are looking at two mtb and a trailer for the kids. Wrong time of year but this is when the deals are to be had.


----------



## Easytigers (12 Aug 2013)

Wow! What a fantastic deal! Have fun!!!


----------



## jamin100 (12 Aug 2013)

Thanks
Picking a trail gator up in a few hours (£20 another bargin) and hopefully all 5 of us will be down the park this afternoon trying them out....


----------



## Sandra6 (17 Aug 2013)

Very nice bikes and a very nice price.


----------

